# Another Training Log - 2005



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

Right now I'm on the road to a lean 260 @ single digit bodyfat, now at 245 @ 11%

Basically following a Mon-Wed-Fri training schedule, hitting each body part 2x in a 7-8 day period.  Utilizing a low volume routine with a lot of rep-pause sets.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

*Fri - 10/22/04 - Legs, Biceps*

Hack Squat

1x20@135
1x20@225
1x15@315
1X20@405 Rest-Pause, Working Set

Back Squat

1x20@250

Standing BB Straight Bar Curl

1x20@45
1x20@65
1x15@85
1x15@120 Rest-Pause Working Set w/ 20 sec static hold at end

Incline DB Hammer Curl

1x20@25
1x15@30
1x10@40 Straight Working Set

SLDL

1x20x135
1x15x185
1x12x225 Rest-Pause Working Set

Lying Leg Curl

1x20@60
1x15@85
1x15@105 Rest-Pause Working Set

* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 23, 2004)

Good luck LAM! Workout looks solid.


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 23, 2004)

Them some high reps. 

LAM - are you a believer that there is no specific rep range for optimal hypertrophy?


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

I follow the basic periodization principles so I do vary my rep ranges.  but for legs I generall stick to medium reps.  

IMO..high-reps are like 40-60 reps which I do when I do triple and quadruple drop sets on the leg press and hack squat..


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2004)

This will be cool to follow.  I am sure you will hit your goals.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2004)

Now THIS is a journal I'm going to be sure to follow.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 23, 2004)

cool, a journal from LAM!  I'll check this out also.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2004)

I'll be watching


----------



## P-funk (Oct 24, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I follow the basic periodization principles so I do vary my rep ranges.  but for legs I generall stick to medium reps.
> 
> IMO..high-reps are like 40-60 reps which I do when I do triple and quadruple drop sets on the leg press and hack squat..




how often do you vary your rep ranges?  week in and week out?  every three weeks?


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how often do you vary your rep ranges?  week in and week out?  every three weeks?



I usually go around 3-4 months at 8-20 reps like when I'm bulking.  then I'll do high-rep work for like 2 months.  not that I think about it, I don't do any low rep work...but I probably would if I had a decent spotter or training partner


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2004)

*Mon- 10/25/04 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back*

Decline BB 

1x20@135
1x20@185
1x15@225
1x20@315 Rest-Pause Working Set

Incline DB Fly

1x10@35
1x10@35

Standing Press

45 lb bar x 20
1x20x95
1x20x135 Rest-Pause Working Set

V-Bar Tricep Pushdown

1x20@80
1x20@120
1x20@140 Straight Working Set

T-Bar Rows

1x20@90
1x20@90
1x15@135
1x15@180 Straight Working Set

DB Pullover

1x10@65
1x10@65

Donkey Calf Raise

1x20@65
1x20@105
1x20@125
1x20@145 Straight Working Set

* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## LAM (Oct 27, 2004)

*Wed - 10/27/04 - Legs, Biceps*

Leg Press

1x20@135
1x20@225
1x20@405
1x20@675 Straight Working Set
10 sec rest then
Drop Set from 495 > 225 to eccentric failure


Leg Extension

1x15@80
1x15@100
1x15@135 Straight Working Set


EZ-Bar Curl

1x15@45
1x15@65
1x10@85
1x10@110 Straight Working Set


Seated Hammer Curl

1x10@25
1x10@25
1x10@35 Straight Working Set


Standing Leg Curl

1x20@40
1x20@60
1x20@120 Straight Working Set


Seated Leg Curl

1x15@100
1x10@140 Straight Working Set


Standing Calf Raise

1x20@120
1x20@150
1x20@175 Straight Working Set


* 15 min of light cardio before and after training


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll enjoy watching this..


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2004)

i'll be snooping around as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 28, 2004)

I shall be studying this journal as well.

LAM, how long does each of your wo session take?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2004)

I will definitely check out this journal.  I have always been curious to see the type of workouts you do.  Nice BB declines by the way.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2004)

You are a strong MoFo LAM!!   20 rep Hacks with 405!!  Then doing 20 @ 250 back squats..........Nice going!!      I love doing high rep squats!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 29, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I shall be studying this journal as well.
> 
> LAM, how long does each of your wo session take?



with the 15 minutes of pre & post WO cardio just about 1.5 hours total...


----------



## Paynne (Oct 29, 2004)

How long have you been doing this type of wo? 
About how long are your pauses, and how often within a set do you do them?


----------



## LAM (Oct 29, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> How long have you been doing this type of wo?
> About how long are your pauses, and how often within a set do you do them?



I just really started it the other week.  I haven't done any pressing movements in about 3 months due to a tendon injury in my left tricep so it's definetly kicking my ass.  I use about a 15-20 second pause to finish out the set.


----------



## LAM (Oct 30, 2004)

*Fri - 10/29/04 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back*

Incline BB

1x20@135
1x20@185
1x15@225
1x20@315 Rest-Pause Working Set


Incline DB Fly

1x10@45
1x10@45


Seated DB Press

1x20@40
1x10@65 Straight Working Set


BB Rows

1x20@90
1x20@90
1x15@135
1x12@225 Straight Working Set


DB Pullover

1x10@65
1x10@65


Tricep Rope Extensions

1x20@80
1x20@90
1x15@105 Straight Working Set

Seated Calf Raise

1x20@45
1x20@105
1x20@125
1x20@145 Straight Working Set

* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 30, 2004)

1x20@315 Rest-Pause Working Set    

ok, now if i knew what these rest-pause sets were, i'd probably even be more impressed....

do you just pause at the bottom of your lifts for a couple seconds?


----------



## LAM (Oct 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> 1x20@315 Rest-Pause Working Set
> 
> ok, now if i knew what these rest-pause sets were, i'd probably even be more impressed....
> 
> do you just pause at the bottom of your lifts for a couple seconds?



I do as many reps possible in a row then depending on the exercise you will rack the weight for 10-20 second and finish out the set.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2004)

Doggcrap rest-pause style, not rest-pause in the traditional sense. Its a nice changeup if nothing else.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Lam, I'm very interested in your diet. Aiming for 260 with single digit bodyfat is very impressive. Just wondering what type of diet theme are you using.


----------



## LAM (Nov 3, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Lam, I'm very interested in your diet. Aiming for 260 with single digit bodyfat is very impressive. Just wondering what type of diet theme are you using.



my diet is basically isocaloric.  I might eat 4k cals on a good day, right now I am 250 @ 11%...


----------



## Monolith (Nov 3, 2004)

Whoa... i just saw this journal.  You are one gigantic motherfucker.  And these lifts are fuckin unbelievable.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2004)

I took a couple days off from training, which I definetly needed.  the left arm is feeling great not much in the way of pain anymore...I should be good to go in a month or so to start throwing some major weight around.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Holy fuckin' hell, man, you need to take some new updated photos and get them up ASAP.

Question, are you synthetic?


----------



## LAM (Nov 14, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Holy fuckin' hell, man, you need to take some new updated photos and get them up ASAP.
> 
> Question, are you synthetic?



yup...I hit 260 lbs a couple of years ago and didn't budge for a while.  I've done a couple of low dose cycles in the past year.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2004)

Sweet.

You defintely need to get some new photos up though.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Good to hear the arm is feelin' better.

Just curious... do you find that after a week off, you "feel" a lot smaller, and that your weights have decreased somewhat?  Moreso than if you had been doing lower rep 8-10 stuff?


----------



## LAM (Nov 14, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Good to hear the arm is feelin' better.
> 
> Just curious... do you find that after a week off, you "feel" a lot smaller, and that your weights have decreased somewhat?  Moreso than if you had been doing lower rep 8-10 stuff?



thanks...injury's suck ass !

sometimes my mind fucks with me when I take a break but for the most part I am able to keep it in perspective...


----------



## LAM (Nov 15, 2004)

*11-08-2004 , Routine 1B - Chest, Shoulders, Back, Triceps*

Decline BB

1x20@135
1x20@185
1x15@225
1x20@320 Rest-Pause Working Set

Incline DB Fly

1x10@45
1x10@45 (4 second hold in the stretch position)

Standing Press

45 lb bar x 20
1x20x95
1x20x15 Rest-Pause Working Set

V-Bar Tricep Pushdown

1x20@80
1x20@120
1x20@145 Straight Working Set

T-Bar Rows

1x20@90
1x20@90
1x15@135
1x15@190 Straight Working Set

DB Pullover

1x10@70
1x10@70

Standing Calf Raise

1x20@120
1x20@175
1x20@215 Straight Working Set, then drop set down to 75 


* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2004)

Out of curiosity, where did you get the inspiration for a training style such as this?  It is merely a combination of the knowledge you have learned over the years, or is it based on a certain protocol, or combination of protocols?  It's interesting to say the least.


----------



## LAM (Nov 15, 2004)

*11-10-2004 , Routine 2B - Quads, Hamstring, Biceps*

Hack Squat

1x20@135
1x20@225
1x15@315
1X20@415 Rest-Pause, Working Set

Leg Extensions

1x20@90
1x15@135
1x15@150
1x15@165 Straight Working Set

EZ Bar Curl

1x20@65
1x20@65
1x15@85 Straight Rest-Pause Working Set w/ drop set at end


Seated DB Hammer Curl

1x20@25
1x15@30
1x10@40 Straight Working Set

SLDL

1x20@x135
1x15@185
1x10@230 Straight Working Set

Standing Leg Curl

1x20@50
1x15@50
1x15@55 Straight Working Set

* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## LAM (Nov 15, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, where did you get the inspiration for a training style such as this?  It is merely a combination of the knowledge you have learned over the years, or is it based on a certain protocol, or combination of protocols?  It's interesting to say the least.



well the basic principles behind Doggrap training is nothing new but for me working at such a level of intensity is.  going all out for one set is definetly taxing mentally and physically.  I also feel  for the strength level that I am at it seems to be a good way for me to safely use maximum working loads with out the need for a spotter, since I train alone..


----------



## LAM (Nov 18, 2004)

*11-12-2004 , Routine 1A - Chest, Shoulders, Back, Triceps*

Incline BB

1x20@135
1x20@185
1x15@225
1x15@325 Rest-Pause Working Set


Incline DB Fly

1x10@45
1x10@45 , 6-sec hold in the stretch position


Seated DB Press

1x20@40
1x10@70 Straight Working Set


BB Rows

1x20@90
1x20@90
1x15@135
1x12@230 Straight Working Set, then drop set down to 95


DB Pullover

1x10@70
1x10@70, 6-sec hold in the stretch position


Tricep Rope Extensions

1x20@80
1x20@90
1x15@110 Straight Working Set


* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## LAM (Nov 18, 2004)

*11-17-2004 , Routine 1A - Quads, Biceps, Hamstrings*

Hack Squat

1x20@135
1x20@225
1x15@315
1X12@425 Straight Working Set

Leg Extensions

1x20@90
1x15@150
1x20@165 Rest-Pause Working Set

BB Curl

1x20@65
1x20@65
1x12@110 Straight Working Set w/ drop set at end


Seated DB Hammer Curl

1x20@25
1x10@45 Straight Working Set

SLDL

1x20@135
1x15@185
1x10@235 Straight Working Set

Lying Leg Curl

1x15@75
1x20@90 Straight Working Set

* 15 minutes of light-cardio performed before and after training


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2004)

When you do additional repititions via rest-pause, do you include that in your count you post here?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Incline BB
> 1x15@325 Rest-Pause Working Set


F'ing awesome LAM.


----------



## LAM (Nov 18, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> When you do additional repititions via rest-pause, do you include that in your count you post here?



yup...most of the time I can do 75% of my goal reps straight. then rest-pause for the remaining couple or reps.  when I first started doing doggcrap I wasn't using creatine, now that I am there's a big difference.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm curious how you do your rest-pause sets, LAM. Could you explain them in more detail for me?

Personally, i do a conventional set, wait for a count of ten quick breaths, and then try and crank out another two. On some occasions i repeat, but rarely.


----------



## LAM (Nov 19, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I'm curious how you do your rest-pause sets, LAM. Could you explain them in more detail for me?
> 
> Personally, i do a conventional set, wait for a count of ten quick breaths, and then try and crank out another two. On some occasions i repeat, but rarely.



I basically do the same thing.  like on Inc BB the other day I got the first 11 reps straight then I waited 15 secs and pumped out the last 4...


----------



## LAM (Nov 30, 2004)

dam holiday.  I haven't been to the gym in a week, was in Portland.  Need to go shopping and hit it hard tomorrow.  Elbow feels good, also need to start Max-OT cardio this week...


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

Max-OT cardio?


----------



## LAM (Nov 30, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Max-OT cardio?



Max-OT cardio 

yup...I like it better than HIIT cardio


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

my 2 week vacation from the gym is over.  I feel great ! I gained some nice mass doing Doggcrap the past couple of months but my endurance is shot.  I need to go back to some higher volume training for a while.  I think for now I'm going to diet back down to 8% and go from there...


----------



## Paynne (Dec 6, 2004)

So when's the next contest?


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> So when's the next contest?



I don't compete. used to do PL's comps years ago, but that got old...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 6, 2004)

LAM, i'm lazy and impatient. Can you summerise that article for me por favor?


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> LAM, i'm lazy and impatient. Can you summerise that article for me por favor?



lol...and I thought you were a bookworm !   

basically you do 16 minutes of interval training at level "x" on the recumbant bike, etc. and you note the distance that you traveled. then each workout after wards on the same level and for 16 minutes you attempt to beat the distance that you traveled the previous cardio session.  increasing your VO2Max, etc..blah..blah..blah..you burn more fat

personally I like it better than HIIT cardio


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> my 2 week vacation from the gym is over.  ..


Do you plan your breaks generally or just take them whenever stuff happens to force you on a break? 

If you do plan them, is there a scheme? i.e. longer breaks after a cut shorter after a bulk.. or any such thing.. or does it matter at all?


----------



## LAM (Dec 7, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you plan your breaks generally or just take them whenever stuff happens to force you on a break?
> 
> If you do plan them, is there a scheme? i.e. longer breaks after a cut shorter after a bulk.. or any such thing.. or does it matter at all?



I don't plan them except when I am going on an actually planned vaction, etc.  most of the time they are spur of the momment.  I don't sweat the small stuf, the weights will always be there...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 7, 2004)

What kind of DC training did you do?  What did the workout and frequency look like?


----------



## LAM (Dec 7, 2004)

Basically I had 2 sets of workouts, 1a and 1b and 2a and 2b.  the a workouts were 2 different chest, back, shoulder, tricep workouts and the b were 2 different legs and bicep workouts.  I trained on Mon-Wed-Fri.  So monday would be 1a, wed would be 2a, friday would be 1b the following monday would be 2b, wed would be 1a, etc.  I would hit each body part 2x in a 8 day period.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 7, 2004)

Really...is there anyway you can elaborate on the exact split you did?  I incorporated a few DC style principles into my chest workout and got some excellent results...problem is I did it too often and suffered as a result.  The only thing I tried were 2 rest pause supersets and for a while there my strength went through the roof.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> I would hit each body part 2x in a 8 day period.


For how long would you do such a cycle?


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Really...is there anyway you can elaborate on the exact split you did?  I incorporated a few DC style principles into my chest workout and got some excellent results...problem is I did it too often and suffered as a result.  The only thing I tried were 2 rest pause supersets and for a while there my strength went through the roof.



look at the first page to see my WO's...

1a - 10/29/04 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back
1b - 10/22/04 - Legs, Biceps
2a - 10/25/04 - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back
2b - 10/27/04 - Legs, Biceps


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For how long would you do such a cycle?



I did it for about 2.5 months which a think is about all I could handle.  going back to a 4-day split for a while since I'm looking to drop some bf right now..


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

What was your overall impression of DC style training?  It looks like something I should try, as if I don't have enough protocols on my to do list already.


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What was your overall impression of DC style training?  It looks like something I should try, as if I don't have enough protocols on my to do list already.



no complaints...it's something that I will probably use from now on during any bulking type training cycle..


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> no complaints...it's something that I will probably use from now on during any bulking type training cycle..



Why not while cutting/maintaining?  You feel that you need the additional nutrients for proper recovery, or something along those lines?


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why not while cutting/maintaining?  You feel that you need the additional nutrients for proper recovery, or something along those lines?



I prefer to use much higher volume and training frequency during a cutting phase. like now I'm going back to a 4-day split with AM & PM training sessions...

Day 1 - Chest AM  - Biceps PM
Day 2 - Quads AM - Hamstrings PM
Day 3 - 60 minutes low-intensity cardio
Day 4 - Shoulders AM - Triceps PM
Day 5 - Back Width AM - Back thickness PM (and rear delts)
Day 6 - Max-OT cardio
Day 7 - Repeat cycle


----------



## Paynne (Dec 13, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Day 1 - Chest AM  - Biceps PM
> Day 2 - Quads AM - Hamstrings PM
> Day 3 - 60 minutes low-intensity cardio
> Day 4 - Shoulders AM - Triceps PM
> ...




...and I thought I was dedicated.  You do some serious shit.


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

What line of employment are you in, LAM? How can you manage to train twice in one day?

And don't you thiknk splitting back into width and thickness sessions is taking it a bit far? Your biceps are gonna get a helluva hammering.


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> What line of employment are you in, LAM? How can you manage to train twice in one day?
> 
> And don't you thiknk splitting back into width and thickness sessions is taking it a bit far? Your biceps are gonna get a helluva hammering.



I just opened up a branch office of a mortgage company with a buddy of mine we both work from home. we don't report to anyone...  

for the 2nd Back WO, I only do 1 or 2 exercises.  I've alway liked doing high-volume for my back. So I might do 10 working sets in the AM and another 4 working sets in the PM then hit rear delts...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey, if it works...

I wish i had that sort of set up for work.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

Clean your PM box.

How is training going?


----------



## LAM (Dec 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Clean your PM box.
> 
> How is training going?



PM box has been cleaned....

training right now is sporadic at best.  been to the gym about 6-7 tmes since thanksgiving.  things are busy with work (which is good) and I've been doing a lot of traveling.  can't wait until the holidays are over and I can hit the gym for a good 3 months straight...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> PM box has been cleaned....
> 
> training right now is sporadic at best.  been to the gym about 6-7 tmes since thanksgiving.  things are busy with work (which is good) and I've been doing a lot of traveling.  can't wait until the holidays are over and I can hit the gym for a good 3 months straight...



When that time comes, will you be bulking again?


----------



## LAM (Dec 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> When that time comes, will you be bulking again?



depends...I'm trying to stay lean all year round these days.  I'm going to be dieting down for the next couple of months (to around 7%) to get ready for spring time then if I have to make up for some lost LBM I'll have plenty of room to keep myself still in single digit bf numbers and do some bulking...basically I want to have a minumum of 230 lbs of LBM by June...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends...I'm trying to stay lean all year round these days.  I'm going to be dieting down for the next couple of months (to around 7%) to get ready for spring time then if I have to make up for some lost LBM I'll have plenty of room to keep myself still in single digit bf numbers and do some bulking...basically I want to have a minumum of 230 lbs of LBM by June...



What are you sitting at currently?


----------



## LAM (Dec 24, 2004)

not sure I feel kind of light right now, maybe 240-245 @ 11-12%


----------



## Robboe (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, you fatty.

Go get some muscle.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> not sure I feel kind of light right now, maybe 240-245 @ 11-12%



Damn, you have some serious lifting ahead of you then.  By my calculations, that is 12 pounds of LBM you need to put on to reach your goal.  If anyone can do it, you can.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Lam.  You have probably been more help than anyone else here at IM.  When it comes to the real tough questions you always come through.  Thanks for being around Lam.  Enjoy your season!!


----------



## LAM (Jan 10, 2005)

Well I finally got my sorry ass in the gym today to do chest.  strength has gone down a little but I weighed in at 248 so I haven't lost a lb after taking the past month off.  time to get serious....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2005)

good to hear, goodluck.


----------



## LAM (Jan 15, 2005)

Well I made it to the gym all this week back to my normal 4-day split.

Mon - Chest,Calves, Max-OT cardio:AM - Biceps: PM
Tues - Quads: AM - Hamstrings, PM
Wed - Calves, 60 minutes treadmill, AM
Thur - Shoulders: AM - Triceps: PM
Fri   - Back, Rear Delts, Traps, AM - Calves, 60 minutes cardio: PM
Sat - Max-OT cardio, AM
Sun - Off


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Well I made it to the gym all this week back to my normal 4-day split.
> 
> Mon - Chest,Calves, Max-OT cardio:AM - Biceps: PM
> Tues - Quads: AM - Hamstrings, PM
> ...




- is the wed. cardio just moderate intensity?
- what are your current goals?
- are you still training in thw same manner as before?  One set to failure, rest pause along the way?


----------



## LAM (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> - is the wed. cardio just moderate intensity?
> - what are your current goals?
> - are you still training in thw same manner as before?  One set to failure, rest pause along the way?



yup, moderate intensity...the cardio on wednesday is basically an active-recovery session for the legs that way I can go home and stretch them real good.

I've changed up some things this time.  I'm basically going to be doing 5 reps on all compound lifts and from 8-50 reps on everything else.  so there will be some straight sets and one drop set per bp so I hit all my rep ranges each session.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like you have some stubborn calves.


----------



## LAM (Jan 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you have some stubborn calves.



they don't grow like my arms do which sucks.  but they are about 1/2" smaller than my arms right now.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

LAM.....are you ever going to post any pics???


----------



## LAM (Jan 16, 2005)

I may in a couple of months.  I absolutely hate getting my picture taken.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I may in a couple of months.  I absolutely hate getting my picture taken.



yeah me too.   If I remeber correctly though, a few years back you had some pics here (before we had the gallery so i guess they got deleted when the original picture forum was taken away) and you looked really big.  I was just wondering how much further you have come since then.


----------



## LAM (Jan 17, 2005)

*Chest : 1-17-05*

AM

Incline BB 3x5
Decline BB 2x5
Flat Bench BB 3x5
Incline Fly 2x6

* 30 minutes light cardio after training


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah me too.   If I remeber correctly though, a few years back you had some pics here (before we had the gallery so i guess they got deleted when the original picture forum was taken away) and you looked really big.  I was just wondering how much further you have come since then.



He's got a couple pictures in his gallery, although they are a little dated at this point.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 18, 2005)

You must cycle intensity etc.... I always thought of you as a low volume kinda guy.


up to 50 reps?  Aye... may I ask why so high?


----------



## LAM (Jan 18, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You must cycle intensity etc.... I always thought of you as a low volume kinda guy.
> 
> 
> up to 50 reps?  Aye... may I ask why so high?



I love doing drop sets for legs


----------



## LAM (Jan 20, 2005)

*Shoulders : 1-20-05*

AM

* 15 minutes light cardio

Military BB - 1x135x20, 1x185x12, 1x225x5
Lateral Raise - 3x27.5x12
BB Front Raise - 3x60x10

Standing Calf Raise

Max-OT Cardio (16 minutes)


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats happening LAM.....quick Q for you if ya dont mind

What is your opinion of the "lean back machine" (no clue its real name)


----------



## LAM (Jan 20, 2005)

what body part does it work ?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

back


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Whats happening LAM.....quick Q for you if ya dont mind
> 
> What is your opinion of the "lean back machine" (no clue its real name)




I think you mean the hyperextensiont machine???


----------



## LAM (Jan 22, 2005)

*Back : 1-21-05*

* 15 minutes light cardio

BB Rows - 1x95x20, 1x185x10, 1x225x10, 1x315x5
WG Pulldown - 1x160x8, 1x170x6
DB Rows - 2x100x10
DB Pullovers - 2x70x8

* 15 minutes light cardio

** had to cut the workout short today, had to be at the airport to catch a flight to Philly.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He's got a couple pictures in his gallery, although they are a little dated at this point.



I remember the other pix, 19" arms @ 10%, they were very impressive shots.


----------



## LAM (Jan 24, 2005)

*Chest & Biceps : 1-24-05*

AM

* 15 minutes light cardio

Incline BB - 1x135x20, 1x225x10, 1x315x5, 1x335x5
Decline BB - 1x315x5, 1x335x5, 1x365x5
Flat DB Press - 3x85x12
Flat DB Fly - 2x40x6 (6 sec hold in the full stretch position)

Hack Calf

* 15 minutes light cardio


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2005)

I like the 6 second holds in the stretched position.  Is that something you took from DC's extreme stretching techniques, or is this something you have been doing for a while?


----------



## LAM (Jan 25, 2005)

I've always done a stretch-muscle movement of each majory body part.  they are a nice way to end the training session.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

Could your perhaps list the stretch movements you do?  I know flys are good for the chest, and pullovers are good for the lats, but I don't really know of any other stretch movements.


----------



## LAM (Jan 25, 2005)

chest - flys
back - db pullovers
quads - sissy squats
tricep - overhead db extension

* that's all I do


----------



## LAM (Jan 25, 2005)

*Quads : 1-25-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Power Squat Machine - 1x135x10, 1x225x10, 1x315x10, 1x405x10

- I used a tempo of 4-2-0-0 for these

Hack Squats - 1x135x20, 1x225x10, 1x315x5, 1x405x5, 1x455x5

Leg Extensions - 1x90x10, 1x120x10, 1x150x10

Sissy squats

* 15 minutes light-cardio


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy Damn LAM.. you are one strong mofo.


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2005)

*Chest : 1-31-05*

* 15 minutes light cardio

Incline BB - 1x135x10, 1x225x8, 1x315x5, 1x335x5
Decline BB - 1x315x5, 1x350x5, 1x365x5
Flat DB Press - 3x85x10
Incline DB Fly - 2x35x6 (6 sec hold in the full stretch position)

* 15 minutes light cardio

BW = 255 lbs


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think you mean the hyperextensiont machine???



Thanks Funk

Ya Lam, Its the hyperextension machine. Someone was telling me you were saying it was bad for your spine or something, so I wanted to hear your input directly from you

thx


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2005)

nah...I never said it was bad.  if used properly just about any machine can be beneficial.


----------



## LAM (Feb 1, 2005)

*Quads : 2-01-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Hack Squats - 1x135x20, 1x225x10, 1x315x5, 1x405x5, 1x465x5

Leg Press (GVT) - 10x500x10

* 60 second rest inbetween sets 

Leg Extensions - 1x90x10, 1x120x10, 1x150x10

SLDL - 1x135x10, 1x185x5, 1x225x5

Standing Leg Curls - 1x60x10, 1x65x10

Sissy squats

* 15 minutes light-cardio

I'm not couting cals right now but more or less guessing.  I know I'm getting in at least 3.5 k.  with about 350 grams of protein.  I'm gaining about 1.5 lbs a week which is good. At this rate I should be a lean 265 by the middle of March. my arms are growing like weeds again since I have started to bench heavy, none of my shirts fit.  Looks like its sweats for a couple of months.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> At this rate I should be a lean 265 by the middle of March. my arms are growing like weeds again since I have started to bench heavy, none of my shirts fit.  Looks like its sweats for a couple of months.



That's sick man.  A lean 265 is really hard to acheieve.  I wish 3500 calories was enough for me to gain weight.  Bah.


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

*Chest & Biceps : 02-07-05*

AM

* 15 minutes light cardio (treadmill)

Inc BB - 1x135x10, 1x225x8, 1x315x5, 1x345x5
Dec BB - 2x375x5
DB Press - 2x90x10
Machine Fly - 2x115x10

* 15 minutes light cardio (treamill)

BW = 258


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 7, 2005)

LAM, for someone who is 6'/160 and bf in high teens (just a guesstimate). How long would you assume it would take to get to 200lbs naturally, if poss, with a bf of 10-12%. I know there are several variables (genetics..etc), but if you were to take a guess using yourself as an example, what would you guesstimate?


----------



## LAM (Feb 7, 2005)

with a sold diet it could be done in 2+ years


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

*Chest & Biceps : 02-15-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Inc BB - 1x135x10, 1x225x8, 1x315x5, 1x355x5
Dec BB - 1x315x5, 1x365x5, 1x385x5
Flat DB Press - 2x85x10
Inc DB Fly - 2x35x6

EZ Bar Curl - 1x65x10, 1x85x10, 1x105x10, 1x115x8
Inc DB Hammer - 2x30x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio

* first time I have trained biceps directly in over 2 months.  it actually felt pretty good.  I don't usually enjoy training bi's.

* started to drop my cals slowly last week.  going to hit Bermuda and some other islands in a couple of months, need the abs to shine.

BW = 256 lbs


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 15, 2005)

damn that is just sic


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 17, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> * first time I have trained biceps directly in over 2 months.


Is that something you do/have done often? not training bis directly? what about tris?


----------



## LAM (Feb 17, 2005)

my arms grow like weeds, so to keep them somewhat symmetical with my calves I will intentionaly neglect them.  I've put 1/4" on my arms in the past 2 months w/o even trying.  I wish my dam calves grew so easy. lol

I bench PL style so my triceps get a lot of work from benching alone and I've never really done a lot of bicep work.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Wish my arms growing too much was a problem..


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 17, 2005)

LAM.  Is that what you were thinking of using the IGF for, possible localized growth in the calves.  Only way I know to make 'em grow is gain a whole bunch of bodyweight (getting fat and such).


----------



## LAM (Feb 17, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> LAM.  Is that what you were thinking of using the IGF for, possible localized growth in the calves.  Only way I know to make 'em grow is gain a whole bunch of bodyweight (getting fat and such).



yup.  that's exactly what I'm planning on doing.  I'm currently dropping some bf so I won't be able to try it out for at least a couple of months.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 18, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> my arms grow like weeds,





			
				LAM said:
			
		

> I've put 1/4" on my arms in the past 2 months w/o even trying.


 


			
				LAM said:
			
		

> I wish my dam calves grew so easy. lol


I wish my whole body would just grow  The only part that grows easy is the belly 


			
				LAM said:
			
		

> I bench PL style so my triceps get a lot of work from benching alone and I've never really done a lot of bicep work.


Hmmm , i've never tried any kinda PL work. Guess something to consider for the future.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

LAM, could you list what a typical diet might look like for a day?  I'm curious how you divide up your calories/macros throughout the day.


----------



## LAM (Mar 1, 2005)

lets see right now this is pretty much it:

Meal #1 Pre-WO - 45 grams whey & 1 cup oats
Post WO - 25 grams WPI, 8 oz water, 8 oz orange/banana juice, 1 scoop gatorade mix, 1 banana
Meal #2 - tuna salad, couple of strawberries, 6 grams fish oil caps
Meal #3 - 6 oz chicken breast, 1 cup cooked red lentils, 1 cup brocolli
Meal #4 - 6 oz ground sirloin,  1 cup of oats or lentils, veggies
Meal #5 - 6 oz of fish or beef, mixed green salad, veggies
Meal #6 - 45 grams WPC, 18 oz whole milk, 6 grams fish oil caps

* right now my goal is to lose a little bf so I'm basically doing 3 meals of protein/carbs and 3 meals of protein/fats

* IMO, my caloric intake is low for most my size.  my activity level during the day is about nill.  most of my time is spent either on the phone or PC


----------



## LAM (Mar 2, 2005)

*Quads & Hammies : 03-02-05*

Decided to do GVT for at least the next 6 weeks while i'm losing some bf.  this will make training easier for a while so I can concentrate on som work projects.  I'm going to train with weights every other day and will alternate exercises for each time a train a body part. So this week I used Hacks as my quad dominant exercise so next week I'll use the Leg Press, and repeat.

* 15 minutes ligh-cardio on treadmill

Quads

Hack Squat - 275x10x10

Hammies

Lying Leg Curl - 75x10x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio on the treadmill

* 20 minutes stretching

IMO the hardest part of GVT is having is sticking to the 60 sec rest period inbetween sets. after about 5 sets you definetly want a longer rest period.

BW - 250 @ 11%.  I'm shooting for 240 @ 7% by mid April


----------



## LAM (Mar 4, 2005)

*Shoulders, Biceps & Triceps : 03-04-05*

* 15 minutes ligh-cardio on treadmill

Shoulders

Seated DB Press - 50x10x10

Biceps

Standing BB Curl - 65x10x6

Triceps

V-Bar Extension - 135x10x6


* 15 minutes light-cardio on the treadmill

* 20 minutes stretching


----------



## LAM (Mar 6, 2005)

*Chest & Back : 03-06-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio treadmill

Chest

Incline BB Bench - 225x10x5

Inc DB Fly - 35x10x5

Back

Close Grip Pulldowns - 120x10x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio treadmill

* 20 minutes stretching


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 7, 2005)

LAM- what kind of stretching are you doing? Is there a program or anything(, I could really use a better stretching routine.


----------



## LAM (Mar 7, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> LAM- what kind of stretching are you doing? Is there a program or anything(, I could really use a better stretching routine.



check out this link.  there is some great info on stretching

http://www.ifafitness.com/stretch/stretch7.htm


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 7, 2005)

you do 10 sets of the same excercise and that makes up your entire back routine?


----------



## LAM (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm doing GVT right now, my main goal for the next couple of months is to lose some body fat and increase muscular endurance.  this will prepare me for my next powerbuilding phase in the middle of the summer.


----------



## LAM (Mar 8, 2005)

*Quads & Hammies : 03-08-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio treadmill

Quads

Leg Press - 495x10x10

Hammies

Standing Leg Curl - 40x10x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio treadmill

* 20 minutes stretching


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

> I'm doing GVT right now, my main goal for the next couple of months is to lose some body fat and increase muscular endurance. this will prepare me for my next powerbuilding phase in the middle of the summer.


How's GVT treating you bro? I have heard good things about it. Never done it much myself.


----------



## LAM (Mar 8, 2005)

so far so good.  leg press was a little easy today so I will have to increase my weight on that exercise.  my main focuse for the next couple of months is to increase my endurance and flexibility.  I used to be able to do full splits w/o even being warmed up.  I need to get back to that point.


----------



## LAM (Mar 28, 2005)

*Cardio : 03-28-05*

* 60 minutes low intensity cardio

* 20 minutes of stretching

this is the first time I have done any exercise in the past 3 weeks.  I needed the break.  diet is right on, getting in about 3-3.5k clean cals.  

BW was 247 lbs today.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> * 60 minutes low intensity cardio
> 
> * 20 minutes of stretching
> 
> ...



still going to stay with GVT?


----------



## LAM (Mar 28, 2005)

yup.  I'm going to make some mods to some of the training sessions.  Like when I do back I'll do 5x10 or BB rows then like 5x10 of pulldowns to the front, etc. I'll do the same thing to other body parts I just haven't come up with the full plan yet.


----------



## LAM (Apr 4, 2005)

*Chest & Back : 04-04-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Incline BB Bench - 1x135x20, 2x225,10, 3x315x5
Incline DB Press - 2x85x10
Incline DB Fly - 1x45x8

BB Row - 2x135x10, 5x225x10
WG Pulldowns - 3x140x10
EZ-Bar Pullovers - 2x50x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio

BW = 247 lbs


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2005)

what is you BF% now??  How are you on your diet?  You are dieting for vacation right?


----------



## LAM (Apr 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is you BF% now??  How are you on your diet?  You are dieting for vacation right?




yea trying to lean up before I have to hit the beach.  I need to get tested but I should still be right around 11%.  taking off the past month definetly didn't help but I didn't eat to bad either.

how long till your comp ?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> yea trying to lean up before I have to hit the beach.  I need to get tested but I should still be right around 11%.  taking off the past month definetly didn't help but I didn't eat to bad either.
> 
> how long till your comp ?




8 more weeks to go.


----------



## LAM (Apr 7, 2005)

*Quads & Hammies : 04-06-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Hack Squat - 2x135x20, 1x225x15, 5x315x10

Leg Press - 5x495x10

Lying Leg Curl - 6x60x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio

20 minutes stretching


----------



## LAM (Apr 11, 2005)

*Chest & Back : 04-11-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Incline BB - 1x135x20, 1x225x10, 3x315x5 (6 sec TUT)
Incline DB Press - 3x80x10 (6 sec TUT)
Incline DB Fly - 2x35x6 (4 sec hold in the full stretch position)

BB Row - 1x135x15, 5x185x10
WG Pulldown - 3x140x8
EZ Bar Pullovers - 2x55x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio


----------



## LAM (Apr 13, 2005)

*Quads & Hammies : 04-12-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Hack Squat - 2x135x20, 1x225x10, 1x315x10, 2x405x10 (6 sec TUT)

Leg Press - 1x495x10, 1x585x10, 1x675x10, 1x765x10 (6 sec TUT)

Lying Leg Curl - 1x60x10, 5x75x10 (8 secs on the eccentric)

* 15 minutes light-cardio


----------



## LAM (Apr 16, 2005)

*Shoulders & Arms : 04-15-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

BB Military Press - 2x135x10, 1x185x10, 3x225x8 (6 secs on the eccentric)
Lateral Raise - 3x35x8

EZ Bar Curl - 1x40x10, 1x60x10, 1x80x10, 1x100x10, 1x110x10
Inc Hammer Curl - 3x35x8

V-bar Tricep Pushdowns - 1x100x30, 1x120x20, 1x130x20, 1x140,20, 1x150x20
OH DB Extension - 3x40x10

* 15 minute light-cardio


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2005)

*Chest & Back  : 05-05-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio warm up

Inc BB Bench - 1x135x20, 1x225x10, 2x315x10
Dec BB Bench - 1x315x10, 2x365x5
Inc DB Press - 2x80x10
Flat Fly - 2x45x8

WG Pulldowns - 3x140x15
BB Row - 3x135x15
Seat WG Row - 3x140x10
EZ Pullover - 3x65x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio warm down

BW - 242, bf - 11%


----------



## LAM (May 9, 2005)

*Quads : 05-08-05*

* 15 minutes light-cardio

Leg Press - 1x315x20, 1x405x20, 1x585x15, 1x675x10, 1x765x10, 1x855x10, 1x945x10

Hack Squat - 3x315x10 (8 secs on the eccentric)

Leg Ext - 3x75x30

DB Lunge - 2x60x10

* 15 minutes light-cardio

- going back to splitting up quads and hammies for a while

* 20  minutes stretching


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

looking good there, lam.  Well done!


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2005)

BF% is getting down there 242lbs!!  How much longer until the trip?  Are your abs startign to pop out a lot now?


----------



## LAM (Aug 3, 2005)

*Finally back in the gym after a good month out*

I pulled my fuking groin doing sprints about 6 weeks ago.  that turned into a decent month + break from training.  I was also super busy with work so that didn't help either.  I'm not even sure how much cake and ice cream I ate last month, lets just say A LOT !   

went in today to do chest/biceps.  just 3x3 for each body part and a little light cardio.  BW has dropped to 240.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

damn, pulled groin sucks!!  Heal up man.  Enjoy the cake and ice cream.  You work hard and deserve that shit some times.


----------



## LAM (Aug 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, pulled groin sucks!!  Heal up man.  Enjoy the cake and ice cream.  You work hard and deserve that shit some times.



thanks man.  I know one thing. a pulled groin at 36 does't heal like it did at 20. lol

I need to get serious about my stretching again...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> a pulled groin at 36 does't heal like it did at 20. lol



Nothing heals at 36 like it did at 20.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

damn LAM that sucks. you'll be back in no time, i'm gonna learn from your and start stretching on my active recovery days, although i'm currently 20 and i'll heal up just fine, something like that fucks with your mind.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Ouch.  You will be back and pumpin' in no time, you strong bastard you.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2005)

I strained mine a little taking furniture down some stairs, step by step, on a hand truck with small tires - by myself.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I pulled my fuking groin


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2005)

*Getting Back on Track*

Well my first full week of training since the beginning of June is almost over.  I've lost some strength and my endurance is down the crapper.  Going to go back to my usual 4 Day split with cardio/abs/calves on the 3 non-weight training days.

Day 1 - Chest/Biceps
Day 2 - AM Quads/PM Hamstrings
Day 3 - Cardio/Abs/Calves
Day 4 - Shoulders/Triceps
Day 5 - Back/Traps
Day 6 - Cardio/Abs/Calves
Day 7 - Repeat cycle

* BW is right around 247, estimated bf%14 (lots of ice cream and cake this summer  )


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm tellin' ya, I want some pizza and beer RIGHT NOW.

Then maybe ice cream.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 29, 2005)

Good to see you back at your journal.  Damn you and your disgusting strength.  Only 15 more years of training before I'm at that level.  Haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 29, 2005)

Only 14%?  you have to take that considering the lack of training and diet, no?  Anyways, good to have you back.


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2005)

*last weekend for fun*

ok..starting monday I'm low carbing for a while, probably a good 4 weeks.  I should do well right around 75 grams/ED, protein @ 40% and fats @ 60% of cals

switching to full-body circuit training until my endurance gets back up.  should be something like this:

Cardio minutes - 10
Leg Press
Decline Bench
Preacher Curl
Cardio minutes - 10
Pull Ups (bw)
Standing calf
Leg curl
Cardio minutes - 10

* this will be peformed EOD with loads right around 40% of 1RM


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2005)

*Saturday - Full Body Training*

Treadmill minutes - 10
Hack Squat - 225x15
Decline Bench - 225x15
Preacher Curl - 55x15
Treadmill minutes - 10
Pull-down - 80x15
Standing calf - 135x15
Leg curl - 40x15
Treadmill minutes - 10

* Repeat cycle 2x
* this will be peformed EOD with loads right around 40% of 1RM


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Treadmill minutes - 10
> Hack Squat - 225x15
> Decline Bench - 225x15
> Preacher Curl - 55x15
> ...



Looks like a killer workout.  Full body circuit training is awesome.  I used to do something like that and finish with some rock climbers, which are evil.


----------



## LAM (Oct 9, 2005)

*Sunday - Cardio & Abs*

30 minutes treadmill
Abs
30 minutes treadmill

BW - 252 lbs


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

*Monday - Off*

...


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tuesday - Full Body Training*

Treadmill minutes - 10
Leg Press - 405x15
Decline Bench - 225x15
Hammer Curl - 20x15
Treadmill minutes - 10
DB Row - 50x15
Seated calf - 115x15
Standing Leg curl - 30x15
Treadmill minutes - 10

* Repeat cycle 2x


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tuesday - Full Body Training*

Treadmill minutes - 10
Leg Press - 405x15
Decline Bench - 225x15
Hammer Curl - 20x15
Treadmill minutes - 10
DB Row - 50x15
Seated calf - 115x15
Standing Leg curl - 30x15
Treadmill minutes - 10

* Repeat cycle 2x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2005)

*Thursday - Full Body Training*

Treadmill minutes - 10
Leg Press - 405x15
Decline Bench - 225x15
EZ Bar Preacher Curl - 55x15
Treadmill minutes - 10
CG Pull Down - 90x15
Standing calf - 135x15
Lying Leg curl - 40x15
Treadmill minutes - 10

* Repeat cycle 2x


----------



## LAM (Oct 14, 2005)

*Friday - Cardio & Abs*

30 minutes treadmill
Abs
30 minutes treadmill

BW - 251 lbs


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2005)

Which phase is this?  The muscle definition phase or anatomical adaptation phase?  I forget which is which.


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Which phase is this?  The muscle definition phase or anatomical adaptation phase?  I forget which is which.



i'm on the AA phase.  since I basically didn't work out for almost 3 months i'm probably going to do it for 4-6 weeks


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> i'm on the AA phase.  since I basically didn't work out for almost 3 months i'm probably going to do it for 4-6 weeks



You're going to be a machine if you keep this up for 4-6 weeks.  Rock on.


----------



## LAM (Oct 24, 2005)

*Diet*

Meal 1 - tuna shake (1 can tuna, 12 oz Spicy V-8, 2 tablespoons EVOO)
Meal 2 - 6 oz burger w/ blue cheese dressing, assorted veggies
Meal 3 - 6 oz chicken breast w/ chedder cheese, assorted veggies
Meal 4 - 6 egg omelette, assorted veggies
Meal 5 - 6 oz lean beef, assorted veggies and a mixed green salad
Meal 6 - blended protein shake (1 tablespoon EVOO and 1 natty pb)

* snacks include deviled eggs, beef jerky, cottage cheese, nuts, string cheese

BW = 251 lbs


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

I've missed some journal entrees (sp ?) due to the Sprint DSL network being down in Vegas for over a week (fuking bastards !)

Had company in town all last week so I didn't hit the gym but managed to stick to the diet.  Down to 248 lbs.  Basically doing low/no carbs Mon-Fri with a dirty carb load on saturday and clean carb load on sunday.


----------

